# Insights: The String Quartets by Arnold Schönberg



## eljr (Aug 8, 2015)

Asasello Quartett / Eva Resch
Insights: The String Quartets by Arnold Schönberg

Release Date July 8, 2016
Duration02:23:12
Genre
Classical
Styles
Chamber Music
Recording Date
Recording Location
Funkhaus Köln, Cologne, Germany

3.5


----------

